# USB Sound cards with Phantom Power for REW



## malikarshad

I've a HP mini-note book and I need an external USB sound card that meets the following criteria's
-works with ECM8000. That requires it to have phantom power
-is Vista 32-bit/64-bit compatible.

People here seems to use M-Audio pre but some people does not seem to like it.

E-MU Tracker Pre USB 2.0 is priced lower than M-Audio and has the features that I need.


I searched the forum and could not find anybody using it. Is there a problem with this sound card.

One stupid question. I plan to buy SVS AS-EQ1 and was wondering if that will be compatible with REW? If its compatible then I don't need to buy USB sound card

My setup consist of
Integra DTC-9.8
Outlaw Amp
SVS PB2+ sub
Salk Song Speakers


----------



## tonyvdb

I am fairly sure that you wont find a sound card for a PC that has the ability to supply Phantom power. You will need to buy a Behringer EURORACK UB802 Mixer and at $49 you cant go wrong.


----------



## malikarshad

Hey Tony,
I cannot post the link (due to low post count) but the E-MU specs says that it has the Phantom Power.
Would this not work with REW and ECM8000 mic.

E-MU Tracker Pre USB 2.0 Features:

24-bit/192kHz A/D and D/A converters (A/D and D/A: 112dB measured SNR performance) deliver USB audio fidelity, gold-plated connectors for better audio quality 
Preamplified analog signals are available before the A/D converters, allowing the Tracker Pre to be used as a standalone stereo microphone preamp (using optional power supply) 
Hardware zero-latency direct monitoring (mono or stereo) with continuously variable level control 
Plug-and-play operation with hands-on control of all major functions like direct monitoring level, headphone level, preamplifier gain, and more 
Independent ground lift switches for optimal audio fidelity/flexibility 
USB bus powered (can also be powered using optional 5V power supply) 
Two Class-A ultra-low noise Mic/Line/Hi-Z preamplifiers 
Cross-platform support (Mac OS X and Windows XP32/XP64/Vista32/Vista64) and compatibility with most popular audio/sequencer applications (ASIO2, WDM, MME, Apple Core Audio and Core MIDI supported) 
Signal Level & Clip indicators 
Left/Right Gain controls 
Direct Monitor level control 
Direct Monitor On/Off & Mono-Stereo Switch 
Headphone jack 
Headphone Level control 
5 VDC Power Adapter (optional) 
Phantom Power on/off switch 
2 balanced outputs 
2 unbalanced TRS insert jacks 
Hi-Z/Line/Mic inputs 
1/8" Stereo Mic input


----------



## tonyvdb

Given what you posted it does seem that it can supply phantom power. If that is the case then I do believe that it should work.
Is this the one? http://www.emu.com/products/zoom/17511.html


----------



## malikarshad

Yes I think it should work but I've been unable to find anybody who is using it.
Since I'm new to all this I want to buy a tried and tested product. 

Is there a comprehensive list of USB sound cards that are compatible with REW?
Upon reading i found a few
-M-Audio Fast Track
-Sound Blaster
-Tasman


----------



## malikarshad

My goal is to minimize the number of components required to use REW.
Here is the list that I think I need to take REW measurements
- USB Soundcard with Phantom Power
- Behringer ECM8000 Mic
- XLR Mic Cable
- Mic Stand
- RS SPL meter

Is there anything i'm missing from the list?


----------



## charles_l_chan

Hi,

I got an idea from a friend of mine that he is using an XLR to USB adapter for it. "Blue Microphones Icicle" and "Shure X2u" are two of them devices.

Charles


----------



## JohnM

malikarshad said:


> My goal is to minimize the number of components required to use REW.
> Here is the list that I think I need to take REW measurements
> - USB Soundcard with Phantom Power
> - Behringer ECM8000 Mic
> - XLR Mic Cable
> - Mic Stand
> - RS SPL meter
> 
> Is there anything i'm missing from the list?


If you are interested in subwoofer measurements you can drop the ECM8000 and the phantom power requirement, the RS SPL meter is fine for measurements up to about 2kHz. However, be careful of the screen resolution for the HP Mini - with only 576 or 600 pixels vertically you may find it awkward when trying to use REW.


----------



## Tong Chia

malikarshad said:


> I've a HP mini-note book and I need an external USB sound card that meets the following criteria's
> -works with ECM8000. That requires it to have phantom power
> -is Vista 32-bit/64-bit compatible.
> 
> People here seems to use M-Audio pre but some people does not seem to like it.
> 
> E-MU Tracker Pre USB 2.0 is priced lower than M-Audio and has the features that I need.
> 
> 
> I searched the forum and could not find anybody using it. Is there a problem with this sound card.
> 
> One stupid question. I plan to buy SVS AS-EQ1 and was wondering if that will be compatible with REW? If its compatible then I don't need to buy USB sound card


I have the AS-EQ1 and REW is not required. I got interested in REW as a means of confirming what
the AS-EQ1 is measuring.

My current setup is the EMU 0404 USB supplying phantom power to an Earthworks M30.
The 0404 is pretty bulky but has decent MIC inputs and has audio outputs.

I was also looking at the Centrance Micport Pro, it is not a soundcard but a USB MIC interface. 
It is very compact and does 48V phantom power.
It costs about $30 more than the M-Audio.


----------



## malikarshad

Thanks guys for your responses. I'm all set right now with REW. 
I bought a emu 0404 usb with ECM8000 mic and have been pleased with the result.

I also have the AS-EQ1 since the past week and have used it numerous time to compare the graphs.
REW has been of tremendous help in acheiving what I want. It has also been a great troubleshooting tool for the issue i was having with AS-EQ1 level matching (although it was my mistake).


----------



## smackrabbit

charles_l_chan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an idea from a friend of mine that he is using an XLR to USB adapter for it. "Blue Microphones Icicle" and "Shure X2u" are two of them devices.
> 
> Charles


As I am looking to do a RoomEQ setup myself, I believe that this will not work correctly, as since you are taking the mic output straight to the USB port, and not through the sound card, you can not use the calibration of the sound card input, and so you can not be sure of your results (as that XLR to USB device might need it's own calibration file as well, but you wouldn't have a way to create one). I'm sure someone else will verify this, though.

- Chris


----------



## brucek

> I believe that this will not work correctly


Yeah, you're correct Chris - good catch.

I commented on this when someone else wanted to use that type of solution in this post.

brucek


----------



## Dennis H

People wondering just How Good the EMU USB cards are should read Bill Waslo's review of the 0202 used with Praxis, the well-regarded $1K measurement program he developed. To say the least, he was impressed with the noise and distortion performance.

"I even saw it down to 0.0003% THD at midband, which is insanely low"

"This is the first card in which I've seen a substantial improvement when going from 16bits to 24bits"

"So, I'd say its a great 24/96kHz card and a not-as-great one at 192kHz. Of course considering how few USB cards even do 96kHz decently, that's quite an accomplishment."

http://www.libinst.com/EMU 0202 USB.htm


----------



## brucek

> People wondering just How Good the EMU USB cards are


Yeah, the problem with Mic/USB cards wasn't one of quality, but rather the cards don't have a line-in, so creating a soundcard calibration file for REW is not easy. 

brucek


----------



## avare

For what it is worth, I use the Maudio and I am happy with it.


----------



## Dennis H

brucek said:


> Yeah, the problem with Mic/USB cards wasn't one of quality, but rather the cards don't have a line-in, so creating a soundcard calibration file for REW is not easy.
> 
> brucek


 The EMU USB cards all have both mic and line inputs. The Tracker looks like it may be the most convenient for measuring with its dual-purpose input jacks on both channels -- TRS line jack mounted inside an XLR mic jack. Phantom power only goes to the XLR. All the inputs are unity gain with the pots all the way to the left so you don't have to worry about getting the pot in the right position from session to session.

http://www.emu.com/products/product.asp?category=610&subcategory=611&product=17511


----------



## cavchameleon

Hi all,

Not to throw a wrench in the gears here, but Tascam also has a very good option with all the requirements in one simple package. It's the Tascam US-144:

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/US144/

I've had very good results with this unit. EMU products are awesome as well. Just wanted to post an option for those that do not have one yet.

Ray


----------



## fsrenduro

Looks like the Tascam us-144, and cheaper us-122, are bus powered whereas the EMU has a separate power supply.


----------



## cavchameleon

fsrenduro said:


> Looks like the Tascam us-144, and cheaper us-122, are bus powered whereas the EMU has a separate power supply.


Yep, the Tascam models are bus powered. The difference between the US-144 and US-122 is that the 144 has SPDIF out (I wanted the digital out option). Great unit!

Ray


----------



## Goldenbear

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but...



fsrenduro said:


> Looks like the Tascam us-144, and cheaper us-122, are bus powered whereas the EMU has a separate power supply.


From what I can tell, the EMU Tracker is bus powered too, with the option of using a 5V power supply.

Regardless, has anyone compared the EMU Tracker and the Tascam?

Any problems with drivers under OSX?

I'm trying to stay away from M-Audio, as they can't seem to write a driver worth... well, you know :whistling:


----------



## patacou

*XLR to USB with phantom power adapters*

I thought about buying Shure X2U, said less noisy. This could be a very light portable solution. Do you mean these devices are working perfectly with REW ?


----------



## patacou

*Re: XLR to USB with phantom power adapters*



patacou said:


> I thought about buying Shure X2U, said less noisy. This could be a very light portable solution. Do you mean these devices are working perfectly with REW ?


edit : I understand you can't do soundcard calibration, my only purpose is to make RTA mesurements with this. Is REW seing the USB input mic/preamp signal, that is my only question.


----------



## JohnM

Yes, REW can see the signal from USB mic preamps. They simply appear as soundcards with input only.


----------

